# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  FC Barcelona Türk takımıdır

## bozok

Rıza Zelyut
*FC Barcelona Türk takımıdır* 
*__________________________________________________ ____________________________________*


Bu da nereden çıktı demeyin de okuyun lütfen...

*Slovenya,* Avrupa'daki küçük ülkelerden birisi. Macaristan'ın batısında Avusturya ile Hırvatistan'ın arasında...

Bu ülkenin Cumhurbaşkanı *Danilo Türk*, ülkemizi ziyaret etti. Kendisinin soyadının Türk olmasını herkes gibi bizim Cumhurbaşkanı Gül de merak etmiş. Ve bu *'Türk'*ün nereden geldiğini sormuş.

Sayın Danilo Türk; *' Bizde Türk ismini kullananlar çok. ülkemizde Türk soyadı olumlu algılanıyor; bu yüzden yüzde 68 oy aldım!'* biçiminde bir de açıklama yapmış.

*Görüyorsunuz değil mi?*

*Türklerin kurduğu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nde 'Türk' ismi durmadan kötülenirken; aşağılanırken elin Avrupasında Türk ismi olumlu bir anlam taşıyor ve o ismi taşıyanlara da onur katıyor.*

İşte bu yüzden diyorum ki ülkemizdeki bazıları bu duruma çok üzülecekler...* üzellikle de Türk demeyelim; Türkiyeli diyelim; diyen cahil takımı...* Kürtçü faşistlere şirin gözükmeye çalışan kompleksli kozmopolitler ve Osmanlıcılık oynayan yobazlar...


*TüRK TARİHİNİ üğRENİN*
Biliyorum ki Slovenya nere Türkiye nere diye soranlar çok olacaktır. 
*ünce bazı satırbaşlarını yazalım:* Türklerin kökenini inceleyen Sovyet tarihçileri; bizim milletimizin asıl ata yurdunun Ural-İtil (Volga) boyları olduğunu; Mü 4 bin yılına kadar giden bulgularla ortaya koydular. (Bu bulguları Türk Kimliği isimli çalışmamda aktarmıştım) Saka (İskit) türkleri 2700 sene önce bugünkü Ukrayna ile Kuzey Kafkasya hattında egemen oldular. Bunlar Kafkaslar üzerinden geçerek Mü 4. yy.da Kayseri yakınlarına kadar ulaştılar. Amazonlar; bunların savaşçı kadınlarının adı oldu.

Bunlardan sonra Güney Avrupa hattında Sarmatlar; Alanlar; Hunlar egemen oldular. Alan Türklerinin bir kolu; Batı'ya doğru göç ederek İspanya'ya kadar ulaştı. Bugün Katalonya denilen bölge işte o Alan Türklerinin yaşadığı yerdir. İspanya'da bulunan 6 buçuk milyonluk Katalan nüfusun kökü Türklere dayanmaktadır ve bu durum isimden de anlaşılmaktadır. O yüzden diyorum ki Katalanlar'ın gururu olan F C Barcelona Futbol Takımı da kökeninde bir Türk takımıdır. Katalanlar hakkındaki özet bilgi; Selenge Yayınları'ndan çıkan *TüRK HALKLARININ KüKENİ* isimli kitapta bulunmaktadır.

Bu bölgeye hatta buradan Afrika kıtasına geçen başka bir Türk halk kolu da Hunlardır.

Türk ismiyle imparatorluk kuran ve 570 yıllarında Hazar Denizi'ne kadar bölgeye egemen olan halk, bildiğimiz Gök Türklerdir. Bunlardan sonra Güney Avrupa'da ve Balkanlarda Bulgarlar, Avarlar egemen oldular. Macaristan Türk yurdu haline getirildi. Sabir (Savir-Sibir) Türkleri ta Kuzey Denizi'ne kadar ulaştılar. Fin dili ile Türk dili böylece aynı ailenin dili haline geldi. Daha sonra ise Kıpçak-Peçenek Türkleri Güney Avrupa'da hakimiyet sağladılar. Bunlara Avrupalılar Kuman adını vermişlerdir. Bunlar Bizans Devleti ile kimi zaman savaştılar kimi zaman da işbirliği yaptılar. Malazgirt'e gelen Bizans ordusunun içinde Peçenek-Kıpçak Türkleri de vardı. Bu sarı Türkler; güneydeki esmer Oğuz Türkleri ile hemen işbirliğine girdiler. 

En son olarak da bölgeye Osmanlı Türkleri (Oğuzların Kayı Boyu'nun devleti) egemen oldu. Böylece 570'ten itibaren Güney Avrupa'daki Türk halkları arasında imparatorluk gücünü temsil eden güçlü Türk ismi kullanılmaya başlandı. Bu durum Osmanlı Devleti zamanında da devam etti. 

Türklerden Hıristiyanlığı kabul edenler Slavlaşarak eridiler. Bunların en önemlilerini Batı Bulgarları (Tuna) ve Peçenek-Kıpçak Türkleri oluşturur. İşte bugünkü Macaristan (Hungarya-Hun yurdu) ve Slovenya'da en az 2 bin yıl önce egemen olan Türkler, diğer yerli gruplar tarafından önder bilinmiş, isimlerine de Türk lakabı eklenmiştir. Slovenya Cumhurbaşkanı'nın Hıristiyanlığı kabul ederek Slavlaşmış bir Türk olduğunu tahmin ediyorum. Ya da eskiden Avrupa'da Türk adını alanların güç kazandıkları ve korundukları sürecin hatırasıdır bu soyadı...


*TüRK, ETNİK DEğİLDİR*
Yukarıda verdiğim kısa bilgiler elbette ki Güney Avrupa Türkleri ile ilgilidir. İşin içine Güneydoğu Sibirya'dan Hindistan'a kadar hakim olan buralarda düzinelerce devlet kuran Doğu Türkleri'ni sokmuyorum. Böyle büyük bir milleti; sıradan bir kabile imiş gibi göstermeye kalkışan politikacılara da sözde aydınlara da acıyorum. Bunlardan etkilenen bazı öğretmenler de Türk milletini etnik bir yapı gibi görüyor. Etnik grup; kabaca kabile halinde kalmış; milletleşememiş topluluktur. Etnik yapı ayrıdır, millet ayrıdır.* Doğrudur; Kürtler etnik bir topluluktur... Yeryüzünde en büyük coğrafyaya saçılmış olan Türk'ün içinde ise Kürt gibi yüzlerce kabile yer almıştır; halen de almaktadır.* 

*Büyük bir millet ile (Türk) etnik bir yapıyı (Kürt) aynı göstermek tarihe, sosyalojiye aykırı siyasi bir görüştür.* 

İşin ayrıntısını öğrenmek isteyenler olursa; başta televizyon uleması olmak üzere ders vermeye hazırız...




*23.05.2009 / GüNEş GZT.*

----------


## AtsÄ±z

Cok ilginc, bilmiyordum. ügrendigim cok iyi oldu. Paylasim icin tesekkür ederim bozok begim.

----------

